# Anyone recommend a good accountant for a small business startup????



## kingfish01 (Oct 9, 2007)

Ive got a small sideline business that I started last year that is starting togrow beyond my abilities and desire to handle the books/taxes. Anyone have an idea about one that understands start ups and small businesses? I would appreciate any help, as long as you don't suggest O'sullivan ( Too big for my taste - and they do not understand rural undertakings!)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

check into payroll companys especially if you have employees. if you just want a cpa. my wife does our daily books and our accountant is scott, formerly mcabee scott. he is very good. thats in pensacola. staff payroll is a good payroll company. either way i suggest a good cpa. they are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Check with Scott Sanford they are on Cervantes. They are Bass and Sandford good guys.


----------



## kingfish01 (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks yall...You all know the definition of a good accountant?

Ask them what 1+1 equals. If they say 2, keep looking. If they say, "whatever you want it to be",HIRE THEM!!!!


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

I use Smith Business Services on New Warrington road.


----------

